# Man Cave



## Geffellz18 (Sep 17, 2014)

Finishing up the bar room of the man cave. Made a facia wall to hang some of my neons and other signs on. Got some old rusty tin from my nannys old barn and some old barn wood from a buddy up the road to create the look of an old barn. 

Here's the wall after it was put up.



The "bar" after I put it together



The wall after the signs were hung up.





Side wall above the bar



Still have a few more neons and signs back home to bring up and hang up too. The opposite wall from the "barn" wall will eventually be a wall of beer pints aquired over the years.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking good - you should get lots of enjoyment from your efforts.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 18, 2014)

"Theatre" room



Guest room


----------



## rsfdmf (Sep 19, 2014)

*Man cave*

Roll tide!!!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 19, 2014)

Miller Lite!  I knew we could hang out!  
And, I love the stars in the guest room.  I guess cause they are american, and remind me of the 4th, and all that kinda stuff.  I just like a big ol star?
Looking great!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Miller Lite!  I knew we could hang out!
> And, I love the stars in the guest room.  I guess cause they are american, and remind me of the 4th, and all that kinda stuff.  I just like a big ol star?
> Looking great!



Guest rooms open anytime! Come on up sometime and we'll float around and try to hook something.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 21, 2014)

Were you a Saints fan BEFORE they drafted Ingram?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 22, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Were you a Saints fan BEFORE they drafted Ingram?



Yes sir! I actually don't follow NFL much anymore, but have always pulled for them since childhood.


----------



## moodman (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice room! Roll Tide!!


----------

